
Boeing seeks $10B in loans as 737 Max crisis continues - reddotX
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/boeing-seeks-10-billion-in-loans-as-737-max-crisis-continues/
======
dv_dt
Ironic given that I've seen estimates that Boeing spent 20-40B in stock
buybacks.

